# halo light bulbs



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

has anyone changed the bulbs that come stock on the halo lights to somthing like blue or purple bulbs? if not do you think it might cause a problem by melting the harness? also what wiring set up is best with or without the relay?
thanks
Rodrigo
96200sx se


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Any light will do as long as it is under 60w for low and 75w or high. Anything else won't work.

Seth


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Rodrigo. I have my projectors on the way. The method that i hear works the best is at b14nissan.com in the "how to" section.

This is the link (how the linworks.) 

http://www.b14nissan.org/projectorwiring.html

Also, i head projectors have poor lighting. So you need to mput a more intense buld in. So I also bought PIAA Xtrem Super whites H3's to replace the week ones that come with it. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com has a right up. on the left hand side, look for "Project 200sxTurbo" then search there post for the "projector install". That will also help out alot.
Peace


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They do not come fully adjusted. It made a difference in my car to re-aim the lights properly. Gained back some of the lost light that was lighting up treetops instead of the road.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

ok i see , so what watt are the blue bulbs?


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

Not quite sure what you are talking about. Im not entirely sure, but maby they are ION's(?) I think ION's come with blue lenses.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

*halo install*

I installed my lights and encounterd one problem ,I noticed that after I turn on the lights my blue light comes on realy low then when I go to high it gets bluer as in full color. what could this be????
also the high beam should be the outer one correct ? and the low is both?


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

WHich is which on the bulbs? H1's=Low Beams and H3=High beam? Or do I have it backwards?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

h3 lows h1 highs


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

*halo lights*

ok so what does that mean? h3 /h1 I know its the bulb but is the way I said it correct, the outer ones alone with the halo on is the high beam and the both lights on are the high beam 
also my high light bulb comes on in my instrument cluster every time I turn them on when the are low it is low and when I put them on high beam the little blue light intensifies in color.
also how did you calibrate them so they dont light up the trees?
thanks 4 your help 
Rodrigo


----------

